# DiRT Rally - Modern Masters Update erschienen



## Elektrostuhl (2. November 2015)

Endlich lässt sich die Sitzpostion verstellen, sowie der Scheibenwischer manuell bedienen und das Licht ein- und ausschalten. Neue Fahrzeuge gibt es neben einer neuen Fahrzeug-Klasse auch.

- neue R4 Klasse mit dem Subaru Impreza N14 (2010) und Mitsubishi Evo X (2010)

- außerdem noch der Citroen C4 Rally (2000) und Ford Focus Rally (2000)


Den kompletten Changelog gibt es hier.


----------

